# Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP - Which size with 1,76m



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Hi,

I am going to buy a giant TCR Advanced SL ISP but i am not sure which size i should take.

My High ist 1,76m (5' 9") and my step length ist 78cm ( 31")(i have short legs...)

At the moment my seathigh from the middle of the bottom bracket until the top of my saddle ist 69,5cm.

I think i am between size S and M.

What do you think?

Chris


----------



## Italianrider76

I think you're an M but it pays to try both sizes out. The new TCR Advanced SLs, although redesigned still have the same geometry as the 2005-2008 models. Maybe you could try an S and an M of these preceding models if an Advanced SL isn't available.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

*This is the bike of Marc Cavendish:*



(www.cyclingnews.com)

Full specification *(nearly the same as my!)*

Frame: Giant TCR Advanced SL Team prototype, size '*Team S*'
Fork: Giant TCR Advanced SL Team prototype

Critical measurements
Rider's height: 1.75m (5' 9") ; Weight: 69kg (152lb)
Seat tube length, c-c: 430mm
Seat tube length, c-t: n/a
Top tube length: 555mm (horizontal)
Saddle height, from BB (c-t): 707mm
Saddle nose tip to C of bars: 532mm
C of front hub to top of bars: 546mm 

I think the bike looks like *size M*, but in the text they say *size S*!! Top Tube 555mm, seat tube 430mm...is size M i think?????

Has the pro tour team other frames???

What do you think?


----------



## musicociclista

TT 555 mm is size medium, 535 mm is size small. If you have 31' inseam and set your seat at 69.5mm consider and test the small.


----------



## msallen

Hi Chris

I have the M size, which fits me. I am 1.78 height. Middle of BB to top of saddle is 75cm for me. I suspect you might just be an S, but try both, Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Corsaire

I rode tested the Advanced (small size) last weekend, my size is definitely SMALL (see pic), I'm 5'8" (1.78cm) and most certainly will need a 120mm stem on this bike. Very smooth, climbs like a goat and felt comfortable in spite of the ISP, which i've been told made the last year's model rather harsh.
The small and medium sizes, specially the small one look like a "BMX" on steroids thanks to the rather small rear triangle conformed by the setastays and chain tubes.

Corsaire


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

This Bike looks great!:eek6: :thumbsup: 

do you know your inseam? Or your saddle-high from BB to the top of your Saddle?

Is that a PRO handlebar?


----------



## steelisreal2

*Recommend a size Small*

I would recommend a size Small frame. I had a 2007 TCR Advanced - Small, I'm 175cm and have a seat height of 690mm and use a 110mm stem.

Ensure your LBS cuts the seat tube correctly with no spacers, will allow maximum height if you want to sell it later.


----------



## TTBS

what did you buy, s or m?


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

Size S

I was at my shop and make a measurment!

Result: I am 1,74m, inseam 81cm, Seathigh 71,5cm (nearly the same high as i have at the moment on my old bike!)

The shop owner advices me to take a S!


----------



## TTBS

Thanks XTR. Now i'm interested to here your ride report. Cheers.


----------

